

[meta] Does Twitter really feed our "intellectual curiosity"? - alex_c

I feel bad for posting a meta discussion, but I count 11 Twitter headlines in the top 150 headlines on News.YC right now (12 counting this one, unfortunately).<p>Does Twitter really represent ~7% of the interesting topics that can be discussed on this board?<p>"The focus of Hacker News is going to be anything that good hackers would find interesting. That includes a lot more than hacking and startups. If you had to reduce it to a sentence, the answer might be: anything that gratifies one's intellectual curiosity." (http://ycombinator.com/hackernews.html)<p>If I'm the only one who feels this way, I apologize for posting something that doesn't add any value, but at least I'll know.
======
jrockway
I agree with you. It would be interesting if articles could be grouped. Then
there could be a twitter area where everyone could post articles about
twitter, and discuss them all in one place. (Making the same argument on 5
pages is tiring and confusing.)

This would sorta be like reddit's subreddits, but more dynamic. If 3 articles
have the same keywords, maybe have a little button to press to combine them.
If 8 people choose to combine, then it happens. (Obviously I am just throwing
out numbers.)

Is the hacker news source code around somewhere?

------
mechanical_fish
The short answer is "yes". Twitter is, in fact, very interesting.

The slightly longer answer is: Unfortunately, both statistics and the effects
of feedback guarantee that the Twitter posts on news.yc won't be spread
uniformly over time. Sometimes ten of them are going to hit the leader board
at once. Then there will be weeks where Twitter is invisible. I recommend that
you treasure those weeks.

